

Five technologies to attract venture capital investment  - F_J_H
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/australian-it/five-technologies-to-attract-venture-capital-investment/story-e6frgakx-1226016030881

======
thematt
Summarized:

1\. Mobile location-based services

2\. Predictive analysis

3\. Vision computing

4\. Video analytics

5\. Unified advertising platforms

~~~
jacques_chester
Snarkily summarised:

1\. Hype

2\. Buzz

3\. Fashionable

4\. Hivemind

5\. What my competitors are saying.

